# "What to do if it dosen't fit"...



## Alan Sweet (Dec 21, 2016)

That recently was the the title of a thread and this thread has nothing to do with its content.

I may not be like a lot of you, but I have seemly endless challenges in some of my projects. A lot are lack of foresight on my part and many because of the evil elves in this world that live in my shop.

So, I have to deal with these challenges frequently. I thought I would address a couple which deal with peppermills and may be hear how other have dealt with their challenges (if any one else gets them.)

Peppermills have a drive shaft in the form of a square rod which blunted at one end and more frequently threaded at the top. The blunted end drives the actual grinding mechanism and threaded top is used to attach a dual purpose knob. This knob will adjust the grinder and also hold a handle that is used to actual turn the grinder.

The length of this rod is important. Too long and the knob won't adjust the grinding mechanism. Too short, and the knob won't attach.

Resolution for too long. Grind off the bottom and re-blunt the drive shaft.

Resolution for too short. If it is by a small amount (1/16-1/4"), deepen the depression holding the grinder.
If it by larger amount (> 1/4"), get some spare rod, cut to appropriate length, thread one end and blunt the other. Replace the original shaft with the new improved shaft.

I get carried away at the lathe when turning and let my pseudo artistic eye control the finished product. So I may have to do the above frequently.

If you have any resolutions for your challenges, I would love to see them.

Reactions: Like 3 | Informative 3


----------



## Tony (Dec 22, 2016)

@Spinartist 

What say you Lee?


----------



## Schroedc (Dec 22, 2016)

I do exactly that. Cut the rod down and peen the end, I also keep some kits of different lengths around so I can just swap the rods between kits instead of having to go get some spare rod. You may still have to cut down the longer rod but you don't end up with extra pieces laying around.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## phinds (Dec 22, 2016)

Alan Sweet said:


> ... I have seemly endless challenges in some of my projects. A lot are lack of foresight on my part ...


Hey, I have that and I can't even blame it on lack of foresight. I have an invariant method: "measure twice then screw it up anyway".

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Spinartist (Dec 22, 2016)

All of the above.
Resolution for too long shaft. Cut off the bottom and re-blunt (peen) the drive shaft (which I do on most mills) or add a piece of contrasting wood in the join, on top, &/or bottom.

Resolution for too short shaft. Use a longer rod or deepen the depression holding the grinder. I've done this drilling over 1/2" deeper because I didn't want to shorten the mill & didn't have a longer rod available cause the shape was just right. My buddy Herb, sometimes drills a recess in the top if its 1/8" short to screw the top knob in deeper. I prefer not to do this.

I've never gotten a spare sq. rod, cut to appropriate length, threaded one end and blunt the other to make a custom shaft.
One of my buddies wants to make a 4 foot tall mill and is doing this.

The prime importance is the shape & look of the mill featuring the wood grain & figure. We've all made things while learning our crafts that we thought were awesome. Then after gaining experience & understanding, some of those pieces don't look so good after all.
It's worth the extra time, parts, planning, etc... to make the piece "right".

I ask at most demonstrations I do, "who had woodshop back in Jr. High or High school?" Replies are lots of " I did ", 20 to 63 years ago! Then I ask, " do you still have those pieces you made back then?" Most reply YES.

Think about it.... these pieces we make, with our hands, hearts, & souls. They will be around decades, possibly centuries!! Take the time to make them the best you can!!!! You & the people who acquire them will appreciate them more!!

Reactions: Great Post 3


----------



## JohnF (Dec 22, 2016)

They might make it 6 months Lee

Reactions: Funny 2


----------

